# look what I found today.....



## armandoarturo (Jun 28, 2011)

Sooo...
I came outside and found this lady back in a corner....





She took too long, and it started to get darker, so she stopped.
I will let you know what happens tomorrow =)
Im so excited!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 28, 2011)

armandoarturo said:


> Sooo...
> I came outside and found this lady back in a corner....
> 
> 
> ...



cool. Is this her first time?


----------



## armandoarturo (Jun 28, 2011)

its going to be her second time...
unfortunately the first time, she was in a backyard that had no soil at all.. So.. she just dropped them around 
This will be the first time she is able to dig and do it the right way =)


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 28, 2011)

Exciting


----------



## armandoarturo (Jun 28, 2011)

by the way... that backyard wasnt mine...
she was kept by a family in that condition for about 25 years...
I convinced them to give it to me =)
that was a year ago.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats very cool...


----------



## coreyc (Jun 29, 2011)

That's great let us know what happens


----------



## armandoarturo (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing happened..
she spent all the afternoon digging, but nothing happened.
We'll see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 29, 2011)

Wooo hoooo yay, how eggciting! Keep us posted!!


----------



## armandoarturo (Jun 30, 2011)

she keeps digging every day in the same spot!!
but nothing happens!
first she starts with her front legs, then she goes up and starts making a deap hole with the back legs....
and then she moves around and starts over again in the same spot.
She has been doing this same thing every day 
My other females lay their eggs right away....
im confused


----------



## armandoarturo (Jul 3, 2011)

after 7 days of digging...
Friday laid a clutch of 7 eggs!! 
I experienced every second of it, I just cant descrive the feeling...
its just sooo amazing!!
here is a picture of her =)
I hope they are fertile!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations!! I am curious, the ground looks damp in the corner. Did you add water to the soil before she laid the eggs? I hope you get some babies from them.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you gonna release these into the wild? or keep them ?


----------



## armandoarturo (Jul 3, 2011)

Its damp because it rained yesterday x)
Im thinking about release them... I found a tortoise burrow, with a female inside of it... a little seasonal river flows near of it , and it is located near my friend's summer house, in the sonora desert.
I will talk to him and see If we can go there right away after they hatch


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! 
My big girl just laid eggs this week too. It took her several days as well. There are at least five eggs in the nest. These are my first DT eggs so I'm excited too.


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2011)

Are there any other tortoises in the yard where she laid her eggs? How can you release hatchlings? Really?


----------



## River14 (Jul 4, 2011)

armandoarturo said:


> Sooo...
> I came outside and found this lady back in a corner....
> 
> 
> ...



like a lot ( :


----------

